# best phone without camera



## avi_avadhut (Aug 29, 2005)

guys need help...

as i have digicam and iPod so i wont purchse camera and mp3 phone.

i want to have phone with good battery and best voice clarity.
so i am thinking for samsung x100.
best phone - 8MB memory and 65K screen

Anyone please suggest me the best phone but strictly without mp3 and camera.

budget is no problem but it should be small. i like small phones.


please help..............


avi


----------



## hittheswitch (Aug 29, 2005)

According to me Nokia Ngage QD is the best.I've used it and its a great phone.I've copied the review from mobiledia.com to help you make your mind.

*Design*


One of the first noticeable changes was the design of the N-Gage QD. The original N-Gage's microphone and speaker were located on the top. This forced users to hold the phone on edge. Due to the N-Gage's shape, the term "taco phone" or "elephant ear" came to be synonymous with embarrassed users talking on the N-Gage. Many people complained about it's awkward shape and even more awkward design as a phone.

Nokia listened and created the QD to have the earpiece and speaker on the front allowing for a much more natural way of answering the phone. Additionally, the dimensions are slightly smaller at 118 x 68 x 22 mm, compared to the 133 x 70 x 22 mm of the N-Gage. But unfortunately, that makes the N-Gage QD slightly harder to grip.

The N-Gage QD keypad has been altered as well. Many consumers have complained that the original N-Gage's keypad was too stiff to be used comfortably. Fortunately, the QD has been redesigned to include a more responsive keypad.

The directional keypad has also lost the ability to be pressed down. Instead of a 5-way keypad, the QD has a 4-way keypad with an extra button below. As to if this is better or not will depend on the user. Some may find it frustrating to pick up their thumb to press the button, while others may find the change refreshing.

Although some changes were cosmetic, others are functional. A major concern about the N-Gage was the hassle of changing games. Users needed to turn off the unit, remove the back cover, and then take out the battery in order to finally get to the game slot. Since this made swapping games difficult and time consuming, Nokia has designed the N-Gage QD have the ability to hot swap through a side compartment.


*Basic Features*

The basic features of the N-Gage QD are mostly unchanged from the original. However, the phone is now either dual-band GSM 850 / 1900 (Americas) or GSM 900 / 1800 (Europe, Asia, and Africa). The original N-Gage was tri-band 900 / 1800 / 1900.

Now the QD will not be able to used worldwide. However, this is not necessarily a drawback. For U.S. consumers, the addition of the 850 MHz frequency allows the QD to work across Cingular and AT&T's mixed networks where the original could not before.

The QD's operating platform is the Symbian 6.1 OS, not 7 like other Nokia phones. Nokia has also managed to increase its battery life from the original 6 hours of gameplay, to the new QD's 10 hours by bumping up the battery from 850 mAh to 1070 mAh.


Source:- 
*www.mobiledia.com/reviews/nokia/n-gage-qd/page1.html[/url]


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 29, 2005)

thx mate for reply.
but i want something small but still powerful in battery.

i hate playing game on cell phone.
i love it on my system with 5.1 sound and many friends around you to enjoy. can you suggest me any alternative to samsung X100.

please check the features of x100 and let me know any better phone than it still small and off course no camera and mp3.


thx


avi


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 29, 2005)

A better phone than X100 and N gage (in case you dont like it) is the *Nokia 6020*. 

If you like to have FM radio also, then *Nokia 6030* is a good choice.


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 29, 2005)

6030 is a good phone, i my sis purchased it. it has a 2.2MB memory, FM, WAP enabled, xHTML browser, 300 phone book memory, rest i dont remember.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 29, 2005)

guys i just saw two new models from Samsung

210 and 230.

please check the spec and let me know which is best or still you advice me to go for Nokia 6030.

230 has stereo FM and 1000 x 4 phone book.
still you will advice me to go for 6030.

?

avi


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 29, 2005)

For voice clarity...... nokia is best...Ya Nokia 6030 is good for u r req.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 29, 2005)

Nokia 6030 has a better battery life, it will last longer and  need less charges (standby/talk times are more ) dude. 
But what are you gonna do with 1000 entries? Dont you think 100-250 be gonna sufficient? 


Samsung 230 look good than 6030 (IMO), so it's upto you. See which phone you like and which is cheap and get that. Choose btw 6020/6030/230


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 29, 2005)

thx guys...

i am in tokyo now and GSM phones are not easily avaliable here.
so i will buy in india / singapore while coming.
i am coming next week. my company will give me blackberry for official work so i dont want to have camera or any fancy stuf withthe phone

can you please check what is the price in local market  - 6030 / 230.

what is avaliability and any report of phone if you can get...


pleasee...


avi


----------



## krish (Oct 6, 2005)

I am using the Nokia 6030. It is very good phone and it costs Rs. 5100/-. If u want nay other specs then just tell me


----------



## dr_nvkrishna (Oct 8, 2005)

why everyone is advicing nokia only.there are good models in lg,smasung and sony ericcson also.if you want looks,samsung c230.features for low price,lg1800.if you are an a nokia phone,go for 6030.go to showroom ,see allthe above models,see the difference.choice is yours.


----------



## supernova (Oct 9, 2005)

I am using LG G1800.......amazing value for money.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 9, 2005)

dudes....think beyond nokia...there r several models of moto,samsung and lg that much more attractive than plain nokia...and there is always sony ericsson!!

cheers


----------



## vignesh (Oct 9, 2005)

Sony Ericsson is really good.try that for a change.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 10, 2005)

Samsung C210(weight 69 gms +Talk time 5 h 30 min)


----------



## fact_speaks (Oct 11, 2005)

Right guys I don't argue with u all but as far as i am concerned the voice clarity depends on the network he is using and the signal he is receving, when u r going to go for a phone above 4k they definatelly give a good voice clarity. 
 According to ur specifications you have a lot of options, !.Nokia 6030 2. LG 3.Sony.
 You said that u like small phone No 1 make samller phones with good batterry life than nokia so go for the nokia.


----------

